# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Thông báo về việc sai thời gian và thứ tự bài viết!

## CNC PRO

Xin chào!
BQT xin thông báo đến các bạn thành _lỗi sai thời gian và thứ tự bài viết_.
Cụ thể bài viết sau nhưng hiển thị với thời gian và vị trí đứng trước bài viết trước đó.

Hiện BQT đang cố tìm nguyên nhân & cách khắc phục. Do lỗi xãy ra ngâu nhiên và không thường xuyên nên việc tìm hiểu và khác phục gặp nhiều khó khăn.

Mong các bạn thông cảm!

----------

